

The information bell cannot be unrung - panarky
http://www.slate.com/id/2280593/

======
panarky
From TFA: "The rush to delete embarrassing, incriminating, or inconvenient Web
pages in the wake of breaking news makes no sense."

Unfortunately it actually make a lot of sense because most people won't dig
through Google's cache or archive.org to find out how political leaders are
attempting to rewrite history.

